# 5G you've got my pants down



## Tashyboy (Dec 14, 2016)

*The rollout of the UK's future 5G mobile network must be handled better than 4G was, according to a new report.

really well am up in Northumberland and ave only just got a signal on 3 G. If i did not have a pocket full of 2ps i would not be able to talk to anyone on the phone. Thank god for phone boxes. 
Bloody A1 road has only one lane in parts Getting past tractors is a lottery. Would love to see tractors driving through london and see what is said then. Scotland wants to leave the UK. If i was a Northumberlandian i would want to leave the UK. 
*


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2016)

We have worse 4G than Albania for Christ's sake....
They talk about 5g - there's many places where you can't get any kind of signal at all.....


----------



## Region3 (Dec 14, 2016)

That's nothing, looks like you still have to use times new roman (or something equally as horrible!) up there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			We have worse 4G than Albania for Christ's sake....
They talk about 5g - there's many places where you can't get any kind of signal at all.....
		
Click to expand...

I saw that. It's embarrassing especially when you look at the profits these companies are making.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2016)

Tashy, I live in Morpeth, a decent sized market town in Northumberland, and I can't get a signal in my house! Out on the roads the signal is very intermittent. 5g, ha ha ha. Laughable.

Don't get me started on the A1. I'd force the Transport minister to drive from the Angel of the North to Edinburgh and back again every day for a week. After 3 days they'd be signing the cheque for a three lane motorway. Then send them across to Carlisle. One trip there and back should be enough to get that dualled.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tashy, I live in Morpeth, a decent sized market town in Northumberland, and I can't get a signal in my house! Out on the roads the signal is very intermittent. 5g, ha ha ha. Laughable.

Don't get me started on the A1. I'd force the Transport minister to drive from the Angel of the North to Edinburgh and back again every day for a week. After 3 days they'd be signing the cheque for a three lane motorway. Then send them across to Carlisle. One trip there and back should be enough to get that dualled.
		
Click to expand...

LT. been to Morpeth today and bought young Bradley tash a sword from a charity shop for 99p. He had a fight with that bull wi the big balls in the arcade. Nice talking to polite strangers who say hello, thank you etc. Went to warkworth castle on the way back to fight the dragons. A poor woman was down in the keep being seen to by the ambulance people and firefighters. Young Bradley thought a dragon had had hold of her. Flippin 4 G has more blind spots up here than David Blunket on a sledge


----------



## Dasit (Dec 14, 2016)

Why should people who live in cities and built up areas subsidise people who choose to live in rural areas.

The cost of covering the complete country is too much, rather focus it so the cost per user is much lower.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 14, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



*The rollout of the UK's future 5G mobile network must be handled better than 4G was, according to a new report.

really well am up in Northumberland and ave only just got a signal on 3 G. If i did not have a pocket full of 2ps i would not be able to talk to anyone on the phone. Thank god for phone boxes. 
Bloody A1 road has only one lane in parts Getting past tractors is a lottery. Would love to see tractors driving through london and see what is said then. Scotland wants to leave the UK. If i was a Northumberlandian i would want to leave the UK. 
*

Click to expand...

Eh up Tash dont forget without them tractors there be nowt on tup plate ti eat ti morning


----------



## Lump (Dec 14, 2016)

The problem with 5G is that, although its epically quicker, the range is ALOT less. 5G coverage will be tenfold worse.

I'm going to say its the devil you know Vs the Devil you don't.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2016)

That bull is a big lad. I double take each time I pass him. 

The weather has been kind so far. I hope it continues for you. Where else are you going?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't get me started on the A1. I'd force the Transport minister to drive from the Angel of the North to Edinburgh and back again every day for a week. After 3 days they'd be signing the cheque for a three lane motorway. Then send them across to Carlisle. One trip there and back should be enough to get that dualled.
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that brother Tyrion.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don't forget,  Tash,  your'e in the wilds of Northumberland.  It's not that long since we all had outside netties & kept coal in the bath.  You're a long way from civilisation.


----------



## snell (Dec 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tashy, I live in Morpeth, a decent sized market town in Northumberland, and I can't get a signal in my house! Out on the roads the signal is very intermittent. 5g, ha ha ha. Laughable.

Don't get me started on the A1. I'd force the Transport minister to drive from the Angel of the North to Edinburgh and back again every day for a week. After 3 days they'd be signing the cheque for a three lane motorway. Then send them across to Carlisle. One trip there and back should be enough to get that dualled.
		
Click to expand...

The network should improve once they introduce electricity


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dasit said:



			Why should people who live in cities and built up areas subsidise people who choose to live in rural areas.

The cost of covering the complete country is too much, rather focus it so the cost per user is much lower.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, maybe we should open farms in the cities to get the milk and meat products to the city folk quicker and close down the countryside altogether.
Or maybe we should make the clueless city folk, who need the air ambulance or mountain rescue to get them out of danger or save their lives, stay in the City.
Really think you've got a good point there.


----------



## JT77 (Dec 14, 2016)

I live in a small village in Northern Ireland, Ahoghill, and get 4g most places I go, have no problems at all. When I head back to me Mam's in Hebburn I get full 4g too, must just be near the borders ?


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Good idea, maybe we should open farms in the cities to get the milk and meat products to the city folk quicker and close down the countryside altogether.
Or maybe we should make the clueless city folk, who need the air ambulance or mountain rescue to get them out of danger or save their lives, stay in the City.
Really think you've got a good point there.
		
Click to expand...

+1

I have never heard such a ridiculous post in my life. Hopefully in the morning when he is putting milk in his tea, bacon in the frying pan or toasting some bread, he might just remember where they come from. Or maybe the people that put food on the tables of Great Britain have no right to expect a standard of living that is comparable to city folk...


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 15, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That bull is a big lad. I double take each time I pass him. 

The weather has been kind so far. I hope it continues for you. Where else are you going?
		
Click to expand...

holy island today then back to sea houses to feed the seagulls. Back to Cragside tomorrow coz it was shut on monday.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yesterday i had no 4g and i am 4 miles from marble arch in london. Its not just a northern thing, well, north london may be.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 15, 2016)

Whats 4G?


----------



## CliveW (Dec 15, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Whats 4G?
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This. Not being a technophobe, I don't understand either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2016)

CliveW said:



			^^^ This. Not being a technophobe, I don't understand either.
		
Click to expand...

It's 4th generation mobile connection which allows faster wireless connection - for example I get 12mbps on 4g which is quicker than what I get at my wired internet at home


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's 4th generation mobile connection which allows faster wireless connection - for example I get 12mbps on 4g which is quicker than what I get at my wired internet at home
		
Click to expand...

So the "G" stands for generation, or attempt at getting it right?


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's 4th generation mobile connection which allows faster wireless connection - for example I get 12mbps on 4g which is quicker than what I get at my wired internet at home
		
Click to expand...

12?! LOL i have seen 76!! thats twice the speed of my fibre at home!!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Whats 4G?
		
Click to expand...

A type of football pitch.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 15, 2016)

As far as I understood, 5G is purely hypothetical as they haven't yet decided on a World wide common standard so as yet don't even know how or what 5G actually is or will be.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2016)

snell said:



			The network should improve once they introduce electricity

Click to expand...


I am so looking forward to that moment . 

I'm loving being dissed from someone living in Penshaw, ha ha ha. South of the river and everything! Are you playing at Cleveland? It will be good to meet a few from up here who I don't know yet.


----------



## Lump (Dec 15, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As far as I understood, 5G is purely hypothetical as they haven't yet decided on a World wide common standard so as yet don't even know how or what 5G actually is or will be.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it been tested by some of the big tech companies. Reports of 1tb per second have been touted.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2016)

When 4G was first touted I remember seeing a BBC reporter in S.Korea, they were ahead of everyone at that point, downloading a film onto his phone in seconds and saying how this was going to be the future and how lucky we all were. Mmmmmmm, not happened has it. Giving out monster speeds on 5G is great if you can get it but for huge chunks of people it will be an irrelevance unless they can improve the coverage over the 4G experience. It may be wonderful in city centres but it is far too patchy the moment you start to move away from the cities. I don't expect perfect coverage in the middle of a national park for example but it is poor in sizeable towns and that is not good enough. We can't get excited about something that will not impact on us. It is like expecting people to be excited for a new film release that is only available in cities.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2016)

its alright darn sarf lads, 4g pretty much everywhere i go, occasionally drop to 3G at worst. To be fair, you lads don't need it milking cows and rearing pigs for bacon anyway really..


----------



## snell (Dec 15, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I am so looking forward to that moment . 

I'm loving being dissed from someone living in Penshaw, ha ha ha. South of the river and everything! Are you playing at Cleveland? It will be good to meet a few from up here who I don't know yet.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe :lol:

Yeah I'll be there. Looking forward to it,, seems to be a big crowd going

The course looks a bit of a test to say the least .


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			its alright darn sarf lads, 4g pretty much everywhere i go, occasionally drop to 3G at worst.
		
Click to expand...

I get a 4G signal in most places but half the time it ain't very fast...
There's a huge new estate being built in the West side of town that has virtually no phone signal at all!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2016)

so many places in Sunny Buckinghamshire that are quite rural yet only 30 miles from the centre of London, have absolutely no phone signal at all, forget about 3,4 or 5 G
cant even get 2G

sort out the basics first.

They expect us to carry card authorisation machines for payments, but they rely on a mobile signal to upload, yeah thats fine, i'll have me one of those....NOT


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 15, 2016)

Perhaps we should return to the days of the "Rabbit..."


----------



## CliveW (Dec 15, 2016)

Without wanting to appear stupid (again), how do you know what you're getting?


----------



## Lump (Dec 15, 2016)

http://www.4gspeedtest.co.uk


----------



## CliveW (Dec 15, 2016)

Lump said:



http://www.4gspeedtest.co.uk

Click to expand...

Thanks, but that doesn't work on my phone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Thanks, but that doesn't work on my phone.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a smart phone ?

What phone do you have - most will have a symbol next to the signal bar - either : gprs , 3G , 4G or some will have E ( EE customers )


----------



## CliveW (Dec 15, 2016)

It's a Moto G. There is a Bluetooth symbol, a wi-fi symbol that looks like a fan and symbol that looks like a triangle on it's side.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 15, 2016)

CliveW said:



			It's a Moto G. There is a Bluetooth symbol, a wi-fi symbol that looks like a fan and symbol that looks like a triangle on it's side.
		
Click to expand...

Just done one on mine and got 9.1


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2016)

CliveW said:



			It's a Moto G. There is a Bluetooth symbol, a wi-fi symbol that looks like a fan and symbol that looks like a triangle on it's side.
		
Click to expand...

If it's a new one it will be 4G enabled but I believe you won't be able to tell if it's 3 or 4 g you are connected too - just that you are connected. 

If you go to google and just search for speed test then use one of the link to test


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If it's a new one it will be 4G enabled but I believe you won't be able to tell if it's 3 or 4 g you are connected too - just that you are connected. 

If you go to google and just search for speed test then use one of the link to test
		
Click to expand...

With wifi disconnected the 4G shows on my Moto 3rd gen


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			With wifi disconnected the 4G shows on my Moto 3rd gen
		
Click to expand...

2nd gen Moto G was the first to have 4g.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 16, 2016)

Been to rothbury today. They had a bomb scare. First it was a WW 1 bomb. Then it was a WW2 bomb which jerry jetisoned on his way home. Then it was a mortar bomb some Tommy forgot about. Poor jerries get blamed for everything. Just loving the quiet country life


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2016)

Poor old Rothbury has had some hammer in recent years. It's a very pleasant rural town. It had Raul Moat hiding there, it's been flooded, the key road in collapsed and people had to take a long route for quite some time. It doesn't get the money spent protecting it that others do and now they get unexploded bombs. At least they've taken a few quid of Tashy's money to help them out.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Poor old Rothbury has had some hammer in recent years. It's a very pleasant rural town. It had Raul Moat hiding there, it's been flooded, the key road in collapsed and people had to take a long route for quite some time. It doesn't get the money spent protecting it that others do and now they get unexploded bombs. At least they've taken a few quid of Tashy's money to help them out.
		
Click to expand...

Aint that the truth. Young bradley tash wanted a sausage roll from a bakery. Five quid later nana and grandad tash have a steak and black pudding pie (that was fit for royalty) and a northumberland cornish pasty . Plus 70odd quid on crimbo pressies. 
Young Bradley wants to know why strangers keep saying hello to him. &#128513;


----------

